# Cherche logiciel saisie points QGIS (équivalent QField)



## quetzal (25 Juin 2019)

Je cherche un logiciel iOS qui me permettent de capturer des points GPS et de les organiser pour les exporter facilement dans une base de données d'un Système d'Information Géographique compatible QGis. QField fait ça sous Androïd. Y a-t-il des équivalents sous iOS ? C'est pour utiliser avec un iPhone 8.


----------

